
Artificial chloroplasts turn sunlight and carbon dioxide into organic compounds - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/artificial-chloroplasts-turn-sunlight-and-carbon-dioxide-organic-compounds
======
bookofjoe
Light-powered CO2 fixation in a chloroplast mimic with natural and synthetic
parts

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6491/649](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6491/649)

